# Trunk release



## jenielsen (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 1996 Maxima that has had only minor problems to this point. Yesterday, however, when I went to release the trunk with button on the inside of the driver's door all I got was "click" (more of a "thunk" actually)versus the normal "pop". Is this an easy fix? At first I thought maybe a fuse was gone but then I wouldn't think there would be any sound. It would seem there is power to the latch, its just that nothing is happening.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Take it apart and lube it up, definitely not a fuse or nothing at all would happen.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Stick a screw driver in there theres a little switch that prevents it from popping up... Same thing happened to my 92.


----------



## tupolev (Sep 21, 2006)

*1992 Maxima SE Trunk not poping*



Sterling2000 said:


> Take it apart and lube it up, definitely not a fuse or nothing at all would happen.


Where is the switch that prevents it from poping up? Is it in the locking cylinder, inside the trunk, near the latch...


----------



## tupolev (Sep 21, 2006)

Where is the switch that prevents it from poping up? Is it in the locking cylinder, inside the trunk, near the latch...


----------



## tupolev (Sep 21, 2006)

schebs240 said:


> Stick a screw driver in there theres a little switch that prevents it from popping up... Same thing happened to my 92.


Where is the switch that prevents it from poping up? Is it in the locking cylinder, inside the trunk, near the latch...


----------

